# Chestergate Air-raid Shelter, Stockport - April 2010



## ojay (Apr 18, 2010)

*Visited by Ojay.*

The *Chestergate* shelter is one of only 3 remaining in Stockport out of the original 5. It was extended during the war and could hold 4,500 people. The majority of the tunnels run under and around St Petersgate.

These deep tunnels were used as air-raid shelters during the war and were constructed between 1938 and 1939. They have been cut through and into the red sandstone to which Stockport is built on, just the same as Manchester itself and between them could house in excess of 8,000 people during world war two.







Having already visited Dodgehill & Brinksway air raid shelters many times I decided to finally pay a visit to Chestergate to complete the set.

Now obviously part of this place is open to the public on a daily basis, but although interesting to see how they once were I wanted to take a look at the other remaining sections. Unfortunately these aren't easily accessible and are mainly used for the emergency services these days for drills etc.

However on the 1st Wednesday of the month they do allow small groups of people in of an evening for a few hours to take a look around, here you get to see the other bits, so off I went.

These sections of tunnels aren't as trashed as the other air raid shelters, however it is very humid and like the others pitch black as there is no lighting in either. 

*Into the un-lit extra bits*











*Some of the many rows of bunk beds*





















*WW2 Graff*






*Gents toilets*
















*Ladies toilets*











*Outta here*






Thanks for looking ​


----------

